# (mostly) Candid Friends!



## llamatina (Apr 10, 2012)

Not sure if this is the correct forum to post these on, but I didn't want to post them in the people photography section due to the fact that they aren't very "serious." C&C welcomed though!

All taken with a canon 60d and sigma 50mm 1.4 or sigma 30mm 1.4 at Ramapo Reservation in New Jersey or Rye Beach in New York.


----------

